# Battery!



## mikeoxling (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey there everyone. I believe my thunderbolt battery has gone to shit. Does anyone have an extra one they maybe wanna donate to me?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoff5093 (Aug 4, 2012)

mikeoxling said:


> Hey there everyone. I believe my thunderbolt battery has gone to shit. Does anyone have an extra one they maybe wanna donate to me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


They can be found for $10-$20 shipped easily, if not less.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Also the rezound and merge uses the same battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

